# HELP: LED TV + PROJECTOR connectivity



## THORNSZ (Apr 13, 2014)

so im currently doing this setup with my church and i need some help figuring out on what spliter/repeater is needed on this process. As you can see, i have 2 LED TVs and 1 projector screen in the stage, at the same time i also have another LED TV across the stage(not on the picture) on the opposite area for the singer's lyrics. Pretty much, i need all 4 outputs from the PC to make this possible. I am feeding all these displays from the computer via VGA out; all the screens will be having the same display. Now i need to determine what specific wiring and equipment to make this setup happen. I recently checked out the Matrox triplehead2go -- it seemed good but im pretty doubtful about it. and besides it only has 3 outs and i need four. 

by the way, whats the most efficient wiring for this setup? DVI? HDMI? or imma just stick with the VGA?


----------



## Chris15 (Apr 14, 2014)

As always, it depends...
If you are going to ever show HD movie clips as part of service, then you'll need capability for HDCP encryption which means your only real choice is HDMI.
HDMI distribution is, on the whole, painful.
So if you can get away with only using VGA, things will be easier, but the other challenge is that VGA is dying and so in a few years it will not be a simple task to get a computer with a VGA output.
If you do decide to run VGA, pull one or two Cat6s to each display to make upgrading to HDMI later an easier option.

If you run VGA, then all you really want or need is a 4 way splitter. Little box, one input, 4 outputs, same content on each. Having multiple "displays" at the PC will end in headaches, most software does not cope well with trying to duplicate the same content on multiple screens concurrently.
HDMI will be a similar proposition, but will probably need HDBaseT or some other extender to get around the 10m distance limit. HDMI splitters are definitely more spendy than VGA.

You haven't mentioned if it's a desktop or a laptop driving this, but don't forget to factor in some way of getting signal so the person clicking the buttons can see what's going on...


----------



## Dan0010 (Apr 14, 2014)

so not sure if i missed it. this the same image the same on all 4 displays or do you need separate images.

if it all the same then there different options depending on pricing. for cheaper items you can try monoprice.com as they have decent priced extenders and splitters.

There some decent other options from companies like Kramer, Extron.

For wiring options it all depends on how far the runs are. HDMI has a limitation of 50ft but I wouldn't use vga as it going away soon. so if you have to go further have 50 ft then you have to use some hdmi extenders like hdbt or you can use hdmi to fiber adapters (if you need to go really too far)


----------



## Chris15 (Apr 14, 2014)

Dan0010 said:


> so not sure if i missed it. this the same image the same on all 4 displays or do you need separate images.



In line 3; "all the screens will be having the same display"


----------



## Floobydust (Apr 14, 2014)

See: http://electronics.mcmelectronics.com/search?cataf=&view=list&w=hdmi+splitter&x=0&y=0


----------



## kevlar557 (Apr 14, 2014)

Chris15 said:


> If you run VGA, then all you really want or need is a 4 way splitter. Little box, one input, 4 outputs, same content on each. Having multiple "displays" at the PC will end in headaches, most software does not cope well with trying to duplicate the same content on multiple screens concurrently.
> HDMI will be a similar proposition, but will probably need HDBaseT or some other extender to get around the 10m distance limit. HDMI splitters are definitely more spendy than VGA..



Chris15, a "splitter" is definitely NOT what they need. video splitters need stricken from the face of the earth. You need a "distribution amplifier" or "DA". Splitters are passive devices, which can decrease maximum length, degrade image quality, etc... A DA will take the incoming signal and amplify it on each output, typically increasing maximum distance on your runs. You also do not need HDMI to play back HD video with HDCP, DVI will work fine. VGA will also work fine, as long as there is no copy protection on any files you plan to use.

THORNSZ, it sounds like you only need 2 seperate outputs from your computer, one for the lyric display, and one for the front screens. The 3 displays in the front would use a DA to take the single output from the PC and make it into 3. My question is, what software do you use to run your services? Typically with PowerPoint, you can only have a max of one show playing at a time, so how do you plan on getting the separate feeds in software?


----------



## Chris15 (Apr 14, 2014)

My mistake, I didn't realise there was anyone stupid enough to be commercially producing passive VGA splitters.
My experience has been that DAs are generally marketed as splitters, it makes more sense to the average consumer.
Likewise, very few HDMI splitters aren't actually DAs...

Sorry, who actually uses DVI these days?
By default, DVI does not include HDCP, though it can support it when the manufacturer has chosen to.
VGA will NOT support HDCP. Period.


----------



## doctrjohn (Apr 14, 2014)

Silly question, but will the pair of LED displays and the projector all be happy receiving the same resolution? If so, a three-way Distribution Amplifier makes sense. If not, you might want a two-way DA, to feed the pair of LED displays, and an additional discrete output to feed the projector so that you don't wind up with video black/bars anywhere.

Best,
John


----------



## THORNSZ (Apr 14, 2014)

kevlar557 said:


> THORNSZ, it sounds like you only need 2 seperate outputs from your computer, one for the lyric display, and one for the front screens. The 3 displays in the front would use a DA to take the single output from the PC and make it into 3. My question is, what software do you use to run your services? Typically with PowerPoint, you can only have a max of one show playing at a time, so how do you plan on getting the separate feeds in software?



okay, so i need a Distribution Amplifier... what particular brand, model, do you recommend? something affordable and not too pricy. Should i stick with the vga? or should i go full HDMI. Which is more efficient among 2 different type of connections?
Regarding with the software, we're currently using EasyWorship and we're planning on changing our software pretty much soon like pro-presenter probably. Im still looking for really nice software for this pack with nice graphic features and media capability,etc.


doctrjohn said:


> Silly question, but will the pair of LED displays and the projector all be happy receiving the same resolution? If so, a three-way Distribution Amplifier makes sense. If not, you might want a two-way DA, to feed the pair of LED displays, and an additional discrete output to feed the projector so that you don't wind up with video black/bars anywhere.



Resolution? i think so, besides they have similar 16:9 -16:10 aspect ratio anyway.

by the way, is there a switcher sort of thing for the projector? lets say im wanting to play a video on the projector and at the same time, i want my church logo viewing still on the LED TV. Well, most of the time all the screens will have the same display since its commonly used for song lyrics and announcements.

im thinking of getting this:
HDMI cable
Amazon.com: BlueRigger High Speed HDMI Cable - 50 Feet - CL3 Rated for In-wall Installation - Supports 3D and Audio Return [Latest HDMI version]: Electronics

Distribution Amplifier:
Amazon.com: Etekcity® 1x4 4 Port HDMI Switch / Switcher / Splitter DHMI 1.3 Audio Video 3D HDTV 1080p HD: Electronics


----------



## kevlar557 (Apr 14, 2014)

Chris15 said:


> My mistake, I didn't realise there was anyone stupid enough to be commercially producing passive VGA splitters.
> My experience has been that DAs are generally marketed as splitters, it makes more sense to the average consumer.
> Likewise, very few HDMI splitters aren't actually DAs...
> 
> ...



Sorry, this group is usually catered more towards the professional, not the average consumer. Try finding an Extron, Kramer, Crestron, or a TV One "VGA Splitter". Let me know when you find one. You will find a lot of passive splitters though. Also while you're looking, take a look at some Barco, Panasonic, Extron, or Analog Way switchers. I bet you'll find a lot of DVI used. 

THORNSZ - Honestly, I would recommend sticking with VGA, unless you plan on playing commercial HD videos, which have copy protection. VGA isn't going anywhere soon, and its the cheapest solution. But definitely pull at least 2 CAT6 or CAT6a to each TV to allow future addition of HDMI extenders. 

Kramer has a VP300K DA, which Full Compass has for $200. Kramer VP300K 1:3 Computer Graphics Video Distribution Amplifier, VP300K | Full Compass

If you're using a presentation software like propresenter or the like, you will actually need 3 outputs from the PC, not 2. One for your screens, one for your lyrics, and the last one for your local monitor with the ProPresenter GUI. Luckily it should be just a matter of adding another video card.


----------



## MarshallPope (Apr 15, 2014)

THORNSZ said:


> by the way, is there a switcher sort of thing for the projector? lets say im wanting to play a video on the projector and at the same time, i want my church logo viewing still on the LED TV. Well, most of the time all the screens will have the same display since its commonly used for song lyrics and announcements.



My suggestion would be to switch to ProPresenter with the multiple screen module, and to run that though a Matrox DualHead. (The following is speaking from Mac experience; I'm not sure exactly how it translates to the Windows version of ProPresenter if you are stuck with a PC.) You can run the dualhead with two outputs that are configurable within ProPresenter - you simply tell it what you want on which screens. Once you have your two separate signals from there, you can split as advised above. You can then use Renewed Vision's USB video adapter to send a Stage Display signal to your 4th screen.


----------



## THORNSZ (Apr 15, 2014)

kevlar557 said:


> THORNSZ - Honestly, I would recommend sticking with VGA, unless you plan on playing commercial HD videos, which have copy protection. VGA isn't going anywhere soon, and its the cheapest solution. But definitely pull at least 2 CAT6 or CAT6a to each TV to allow future addition of HDMI extenders.
> 
> 
> If you're using a presentation software like propresenter or the like, you will actually need 3 outputs from the PC, not 2. One for your screens, one for your lyrics, and the last one for your local monitor with the ProPresenter GUI. Luckily it should be just a matter of adding another video card.



what do you meant for using 2 CAT6 cables for the connection? can you give me a basic diagram to enlighten me... ex. PC > distribution amplifier > etc..
Actually, we're planning on switching to some software like that. im thinking with going to mediashout or propresenter. 3 outputs? are you saying that i only need one signal output for the stage screens?? how? with a repeater? 
as of now we're planning on buying a 1x4 VGA distribution amplifier. 4 ouputs for all the screens, but im still thinking on how to make the local monitor control screen work while all 4 screens are on live.


----------



## MarshallPope (Apr 15, 2014)

The computer only needs to output one version of each signal that you want, so the question that you need to answer is this: How many different signals do you want going to screens? Obviously, you need your control computer. Beyond that, I'm guessing that you want your two TVs to show the same thing? That's another output. You said you want to be able to run the center screen separately? There's one more. Does the stage display screen need to be different? If so, there's one more. The following is assuming ProPresenter: If all that is correct, you need 3 signals coming from the computer. One is the operator screen. The second is for the TVs and screen. The third is the stage display. Your TVs and Screen signal would run to a DualHead. One output of that would go to the screen and the other would go to a 1x2 distribution amplifier to feed the two TVs. Without doing the math, it may be cheaper to get a TripleHead and configure the TVs to be the same within ProPresenter. With this, you could forego the distribution amp. 

(If you haven't gathered, I would highly recommend ProPresenter over MediaShout. It is a much nicer piece of software to work in, especially with video, and RenewedVision offers wonderful support.)


----------



## JulianPorter (Apr 22, 2014)

I will check these amplifiers out, seem a very good option for a project coming up.


----------

